# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo начинает поставки устройств на Windows 10

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) начинает поставки широкого ассортимента своей продукции с предустановленным пакетом обновления до Windows 10. Lenovo и Microsoft Corp вместе работали над тем, чтобы процесс перехода с Windows 7 SP1 или Windows 8.1 на новую ОС был простым для пользователей моделей ПК, которые совместимы с Windows 10. 

Обновления будут доступны начиная с 29 июля 2015 года. Если пользователь зарезервировал обновление до Windows 10, то он получит уведомление о том, что продукты Lenovo стали совместимы с Windows 10, обновлённая операционная система загружена и готова к работе. Список продуктов, для которых будут доступны обновления, довольно большой и включает такие популярные модели, как YOGA 3 Pro и YOGA 500. Информация о возможностях обновления устройства до Windows 10 доступна по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 

Компания Lenovo стремится к тому, чтобы пользовательские интерфейсы на разных устройствах и операционных системах были единообразными, и именно поэтому пакет предустановленных программ включает фирменные приложения Lenovo. Обновленное Lenovo Companion 3.0 – это приложение для оптимизации работы устройства, позволяющее использовать его потенциал на полную мощность. Запущенное в любой момент, приложение проведет полную проверку устройства и составит отчет с рекомендациями, как освободить место в памяти и ускорить работу устройства. Обновленная утилита Lenovo Settings, представляющая собой «умное» единое средство контроля за устройством, позволит пользователям с легкостью адаптировать и изменять настройки. Так, при переходе устройства, например, из традиционного режима «ноутбук» в режим «планшет» автоматически меняются настройки экрана и другие настройки, зависящие от его ориентации. Благодаря приложению SHAREit пользователи могут легко и быстро осуществлять передачу файлов между устройствами. С утилитой WRITEit рукописный текст преобразуется в печатный, при этом пользователи планшетов могут вводить рукописный текст практически в любое текстовое поле.  

Как сообщалось на конференции Tech World в мае этого года, компании Lenovo и Microsoft работали над совместным проектом, задействовавшим платформы Cortana и REACHit (официальный релиз запланирован на 2015 год). Компании создали по-настоящему революционное приложение, которое позволяет пользователям осуществлять поиск контента на различных устройствах и в облачных хранилищах и управлять им. Теперь пользователи могут очень легко и просто найти необходимую им информацию, включая электронные письма, фотографии и видеофайлы, в своих устройствах. Бета-версия нового приложения будет доступна для пользователей продукции Lenovo уже этой осенью. 

Приложения Lenovo Companion 3.0 и REACHit будут автоматически обновлены только на тех устройствах, где были предустановлены бета-версии. 

Том Шелл (Tom Shell), старший вице-президент, руководитель подразделения PC Business Group компании Lenovo: «С Windows 10 взаимодействие с ПК стало более индивидуальным и эффективным, а возможности взаимодействия через подключения расширились. Мы оптимизировали устройства Lenovo от 10- до 21-дюймовых, от домашних до офисных, и теперь можно легко и просто обновить на своем ПК или планшете ОС, а вместе с ней и приложения, чтобы получить, например, утилиту для поиска с новыми возможностями, такую как Cortana с REACHit».


*О компании*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 46 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Посмотрим что принесёт вин10 на гаджетах, надеюсь на какой нибудь ближайшей выставке уже анонсируют модели от Леново

----------

